# gradients with vinyl?



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

is this possible? 

http://www.c-f-systems.com/Pics/Gradients.jpg

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

As far as I know nobody is making the gradient vinyl for the heat transfers so you couldn't do it with just a vinyl cutter. It could be done with one of the printer plotters on transfer vinyl though, but their cost is a lot higher.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Basically, no. You would need a vinyl that fades (or has a gradient), which I have never seen. It would be best to go with methods such as: digital transfer (only if it was on a white shirt), screen print, DTG, or plastisol transfer.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Gradient vinyls are available for sign making but not axailable for apparel decoration.


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

The only way you could do this with vinyl is if you had a printer cutter (like a Roland VersaCamm) and used the shirt vinyl for that machine. You can do some really fantastic images with it and them press on a shirt.

The catch is, most of the wide format printers for the sign indistry are gping to run you about 15,000 to start.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Keep in mind that vinyl is solid color pieces of vinyl. 

It's not printed (unless you're talking about the print and cut product from a versacamm).


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

you guys answered all of my questions... like always.

Thanks.. thanks.. thanks..


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Alex, I 've found you will always get your questions answered here, Good luck. ....JB


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

COEDS said:


> Alex, I 've found you will always get your questions answered here, Good luck. ....JB


you guys are so sweet


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Keep in mind that vinyl is solid color pieces of vinyl.
> 
> It's not printed (unless you're talking about the print and cut product from a versacamm).


There are printed heat application vinyls such as camo, snakeskin, denim, etc. There are no gradient vinyls just yet for heat transfers. I am guessing they will be around eventually.


----------

